

Bjarne Stroustrup: Managing Director at Morgan Stanley - Adrock
http://www.linkedin.com/pub/bjarne-stroustrup/0/75b/460

======
jagtesh
Perhaps he started working there a while back and recently got promoted:
[http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/international/busin...](http://economictimes.indiatimes.com/news/international/business/morgan-
stanley-elevates-153-employees-to-managing-director/articleshow/28934231.cms)

~~~
brostanza
His LinkedIn shows he just joined MS and Columbia

